# What does "new transparency options for Closed Captions" actually mean?



## alleybj (Dec 6, 2000)

thanks


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

It provides the option to display only the CC text on screen, without the typical black or gray background obscuring part of the image.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Try it, and you'll find out...

As one who uses CCs a lot, I like the additional options...


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Does it require using digital captions? I use analog to prevent the scrambled/garbage caption problem. I'm guessing this requires digital captions.

It's been a long time since I've tried digi-capts, are they any better then before?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Just tried it, it works on analog captions.

Not a big fan so far, the captions are too faint against many backgrounds. That was the original purpose of the black banding, to enable them to be seen regardless. I've been to a few captioned movies that were difficult to read for the same reason.

I'll stick with it for a while and see if it gets more tolerable.


----------



## PedjaR (Jan 4, 2010)

astrohip said:


> Just tried it, it works on analog captions.
> 
> Not a big fan so far, the captions are too faint against many backgrounds. That was the original purpose of the black banding, to enable them to be seen regardless. I've been to a few captioned movies that were difficult to read for the same reason.
> 
> I'll stick with it for a while and see if it gets more tolerable.


I like yellow raised foreground, small caps, with 25% background. Looks (to me) a lot better than before.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

astrohip said:


> Just tried it, it works on analog captions.
> 
> Not a big fan so far, the captions are too faint against many backgrounds. That was the original purpose of the black banding, to enable them to be seen regardless. I've been to a few captioned movies that were difficult to read for the same reason.
> 
> I'll stick with it for a while and see if it gets more tolerable.


Astro, I tend to agree with you, but I'm also trying yellow text; however it's against a 25% background with a clear container using the default large font. The problem I have (and this is no matter what style I use) is the garbage all the channels tend to put on the bottom one quarter to one third of the screen during programming. It virtually obliterates the caption text....even with black container.


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

It means you can do things like this: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9932308#post9932308

I would love sharper text, but this is great!


----------



## grey ghost (Feb 2, 2010)

Bierboy, where is the clear container color?? I can't find any options other than colors.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I haven't tried this, but if there aren't, I wish there would be *shadow* text options. Basically text with a slight outline, for the background color problem (if it's light, you couldn't see 'just text' options). I run into this on some DVDs too. Some DVD authors seem to pick hideous fonts for their subtitles. (Note, on DVDs, subtitles are *burned* into the image, they're graphical, there's no text generation going on... Which let them do cool things like the Muppet commentary track on Muppets From Space.)


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I like the new options. Only thing missing is *bold* font. As is the text is a little too skinny and hard to read at times no matter which font type I've tried. Large font size takes up too much screen room so I use medium. (I have settings set to be completely transparent background).


----------

